# In search -of-a bite!



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi,my wife and I have had the fever since the first of April so Sat. while at the shore we venture up RT.9 to the Mullica River in search of the perch migration.
Perch aren't a great source of fishing excitement but it beats a blank.
Anyway,during high tide just before the rain storm we managed to hit quite a few of the small,soft biting fish.That made for a nice way to scratch the itch we had. We when back Sunday early after the rains.....got shut-out. But there were stories of Stripers in the river. The bait store in Egg Harbor City had pictures of striper caught in Lower Bank last week.
It would be nice if ya fish there to be a good sport and throw back the small perch. So many people keep them...I don't get it.


----------

